# PONY FARM LADY STETSON



## Performancemini (Nov 10, 2014)

Thought I would throw this out there one more time-because my husband would be interested too-as she was his "baby" at the time. Does anyone out there own "Pony Farm Lady Stetson"? ASPC Shetland mare.Classic. Black and white tobiano. Can't remember if she is an over or under now-think under. Sold to Anita Clark, formerly of Stanley, NC , who , I believe, moved to Arizona with her. Would just be interested to see what became of her. She was a real diva-double Georgetown's Tom Cat grand-daughter.


----------



## JWC sr. (Nov 11, 2014)

I will ask around and see what we can come up with for you!


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks. I know this Anita had miniatures too. Believe she or a trainer did some showing. I know she did breed Lady Stetson and that she had a b/w filly. But that's it. Just interested in knowing what became of her.


----------



## Leeana (Nov 14, 2014)

Says on aspc stud book she js still owned by Anita and last foal was 2005 - a black and white filly named sunnyside desert ray.


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks Leeana. Hopefully Anita does still own her. The filly's prefix is Anita's stable name. Kind of nice to know the filly's name. Appreciate the help.


----------



## Performancemini (Nov 17, 2014)

Well-persistance on the internet! Thanks to you giving me the filly's name Leeana-I ended up locating and contacting Anita!



We had a nice long chat. Turns out "Lady Stetson" was with her a long time and then went on to be a youth's pony ( evidently didn't transfer her papers). Came across an older photo of the filly on a sale website (cute girl!). Anita and I plan to stay in touch. Had lots to share and it was fun. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Leeana (Nov 17, 2014)

Well I am sure glad I can help !!!!!!


----------

